# Neely earns URO3 (UKC Rally)



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all!

I haven't been on the forum much--I'm a freelancer and fortunately, I've been busy.

Neely earned his UKC Rally Obedience Level 3 title over the weekend in three straight goes, and no scores under 94. We also got our first QQ toward the next title/championship in both RO3 and RO2.

UKC Rally Level 3 is the only one I know of that still has an honor stay since AKC got rid of theirs in favor of the new sit stay. And I sweat bullets every time it comes up--and he's given me no reason to do so! (But Devlin, bless his ears and whiskers, did!)

I don't have all the videos up on YouTube yet, but since he has a public Facebook page, you ought to be able to take a look there, if you want to.
https://www.facebook.com/PiccolosNiallDelaney

Everybody stay safe, happy, and playing with your dogs as summer approaches!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Goodness! You're gonna run out of space to put all those titles LOL!!!!! A tribute to all your hard work and loving your Spoo!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats! That is quite an accomplishment! You should be proud!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations Marguerite. That is splendid!

It is funny you particularly mentioned the honor stay as a concern. I finished AKC RA with Lily a couple of months before the 2012 rules changes went into effect. I decided to wait for the solo sit stay to do excellent. I never worried about Lily breaking the sit stay. She's only done it once in over 60 excellent routines and it was a very stressful trial for both of us. What I worried about, and the real reason I waited to do RE and start RAE, was Lily being attacked by the working dog. Her stays are so solid and her reluctance to break that order from me I felt put her safety at unneeded risk.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> ... I never worried about Lily breaking the sit stay. She's only done it once in over 60 excellent routines and it was a very stressful trial for both of us. What I worried about, and the real reason I waited to do RE and start RAE, was Lily being attacked by the working dog. Her stays are so solid and her reluctance to break that order from me I felt put her safety at unneeded risk.


Neely is overly fascinated by other dogs, especially small dogs, and I was apprehensive that, as working dog, he might decide to go visit. And usually there is a woman who runs 3 or 4 Chihuahuas, and I didn't want him to ruin her dogs for competition! As it happens, she wasn't there this weekend, and Neely did show interest but was quickly called back.

I shouldn't be so worried about his stays, as he hasn't broken any while in competition for either AKC or UKC Novice titles (we need one leg for each at this point). He's had other failures, primarily an inattention in heeling, or running around the jump that is part of UKC's Novice but not AKC's.

In fact, today I decided to raise the level of distractions and put him on first a sit stay and then a down stay, and had the rat terriers jumping over him--naturally, he got treats for being still and the ratties got treats for harassing him.

Did I show you this from about a month ago? I call it "It's just not fair!"

https://youtu.be/JEUNl8GLYSA


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What an accomplishment! Congratulations to you both on achieving another difficult title and for the continued inspiration.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> What an accomplishment! Congratulations to you both on achieving another difficult title and for the continued inspiration.


Aw, shucks. It's like raising children--affection, consistency, and encouragement. Exactly as easy and exactly as hard, too.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations on yet another title! I watched the video of the rat terrier distraction. Hah, that is exactly the type thing our shorty jack loves to do. The minute the poodles are working, he comes running for the treats, not to work. Funny thing is, he is accidentally picking up on the training. Shh, don't tell him! Neely is a good boy to keep focused while the "terror" is distracting him.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Congratulations on yet another title! I watched the video of the rat terrier distraction. Hah, that is exactly the type thing our shorty jack loves to do. The minute the poodles are working, he comes running for the treats, not to work. Funny thing is, he is accidentally picking up on the training. Shh, don't tell him! Neely is a good boy to keep focused while the "terror" is distracting him.


Bridget can always be counted on as a distraction in stay training, and Devlin, bless his anxious little heart, can usually be counted on as the dog who breaks his stay, giving Neely a chance to remember that just because one dog gets up doesn't mean he can join the fun yet.


----------

